# nvidia-drivers[SOLVED]

## renketsu

I am trying to run 

emerge nvivia-drivers

and it seems to die from a kernel misconfiguration.

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  build elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.33-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0 ...

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying 195.30-unified-arch.patch ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...              [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j2 HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=gcc clean module 

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build \

        KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo \

        KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/Makefile \

        modules

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (                \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/modules.order

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv_gvi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_gvi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.c

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-interface.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_interface)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.c

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-registry.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_registry)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.c

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nvacpi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.15\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvacpi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nvacpi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvacpi.c

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld    -r -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvacpi.o 

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld: command not found

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o] Error 127

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux  SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4108:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3050:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                               LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}                                                ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux  SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/build HOST_CC=gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4108:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3050:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                               LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}                                                ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.15/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg0'

```

I realized something I did during installation might be affecting this problem.

```

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

```

However eselect kernel show gives

```

Current kernel symlink:

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo

```

I tried to manually confiure my kernel and got impatient by the 5th retry so I decided to use genkernel. Genkernel worked out fine but I apparently have things pointing  at my old kernel. How can I fix this?Last edited by renketsu on Sun Mar 28, 2010 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## platojones

This is the actual cause of the build failure:

```

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld: command not found 

```

Looks like a compiler misconfiguration or environment path problem.  Did I understand that you said that the drivers built with a genkernel compiled kernel?

----------

## renketsu

 *platojones wrote:*   

> This is the actual cause of the build failure:
> 
> ```
> 
> /bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found
> ...

 

I recently did a reinstall because of some errors in my previous gentoo. On my previous system I used genkernel. nvidia drivers built fine on that system. The only thing I did different on this install is that i tried manual kernel configuration first which failed then used genkernel to get my system booted. I didn't delete the old kernel. I did not know that other files pointed at my old kernel.

```
make -j2 HOSTCC=gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/mo$

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...
```

SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux is my old kernel

can I set SYSSRC="/usr/src/linux-2.6.33-gentoo somewhere?

I realize this may not be relted to the problem, but it kinda bugs me.

----------

## platojones

This has nothing to do with the kernel symlinks.  Ignore that, those messages are normal.

Yes, any kernel modules ebuilds in portage will point to your current kernel source.  Use 

```
 eselect kernel list
```

To verify that your current kernel is properly set.

Your problem seems to be that your compiler isn't set properly (use gcc-config -l to determine that) or your environment is being set correctly.

----------

## renketsu

 *platojones wrote:*   

> This has nothing to do with the kernel symlinks.  Ignore that, those messages are normal.
> 
> Yes, any kernel modules ebuilds in portage will point to your current kernel source.  Use 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
gcc-config -l                      

 * gcc-config: No gcc profile is active!

 * gcc-config: No gcc profile is active; please select one!

 [1] i486-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4
```

I guess I didn't have a profile set. However after I set the profile and did source /etc/profile I got the same error.  i did notice that my error was 

```
/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found
```

rather than i486. I realized maybe this is from my make.conf.

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-/*"

USE="build dbus gtk png jpeg mpeg flac ogg opengl avi

mng mysql sql svg opengl webkit qt4 X qt3support

cairo cups cxx ctype python dga dri dvb kde alsa cdr dvd

dvdr ffmpeg ftp gimp gphoto2 gstreamer ipod java mp3

mp4 embedded vorbis migemo oss pdf samba sdl usb v4l v4l2

vobris wifi semantic-desktop

cjk nls immqt-bc -immqt unicode"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"
```

I copied my make.conf from my old system, maybe the problem is here?

Should I change my CHOST and march to i486?

----------

## platojones

 *Quote:*   

> I guess I didn't have a profile set. However after I set the profile and did source /etc/profile I got the same error. i did notice that my error was
> 
> Code:
> 
> /bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found

 

That doesn't do the trick.  You have to do an env-update.  

EDIT:  After env-update, then you need to source /etc/profile.

----------

## renketsu

 *platojones wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That doesn't do the trick.  You have to do an env-update.  
> 
> EDIT:  After env-update, then you need to source /etc/profile.

 

I had already done that. It still calls the same i686 command.

----------

## platojones

The issue you are having has nothing to do with your make.conf.  Your environment still isn't set up correctly.  Log all the way out of the system and back in again and try.  Also, double check your gcc config by running 'gcc-config -l' again.

UPDATE:  Well, I may be wrong there.  Try editing your CHOST and make sure your march matches.

----------

## renketsu

 *platojones wrote:*   

> The issue you are having has nothing to do with your make.conf.  Your environment still isn't set up correctly.  Log all the way out of the system and back in again and try.  Also, double check your gcc config by running 'gcc-config -l' again.

 

I must greatly apologize. I was somewhat stubborn and I switched all instances of i686 with i486 and emerged again. It turns out that it worked fine with my CHOST and march as i486. I understand what you were saying about my environment not being correct but if I remember correctly the CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, CHOST, and MAKEOPTS variables in make.conf are like the initial setup of your build environment. But thanks for your help, as I wouldn't have come close to that fix without your efforts.

----------

## platojones

 *Quote:*   

> I must greatly apologize. I was somewhat stubborn and I switched all instances of i686 with i486 and emerged again. It turns out that it worked fine with my CHOST and march as i486. I understand what you were saying about my environment not being correct but if I remember correctly the CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, CHOST, and MAKEOPTS variables in make.conf are like the initial setup of your build environment. But thanks for your help, as I wouldn't have come close to that fix without your efforts.

 

First no need to apologize.  You were right.  Glad it works.

----------

## jhardin

 *platojones wrote:*   

> This is the actual cause of the build failure:
> 
> ```
> /bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump: command not found
> 
> ...

 

Re-emerge sys-devel/binutils if you've changed /etc/make.conf after installing.

I had the same problem. I had changed my arch to i686 but didn't re-emerge binutils from what the base install left. /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld did not exist but /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-ld did exist. After re-emerging binutils /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld exists and nvidia-drivers successfully built.

----------

